# ☀️🌺Butterflies, chi's, and walkies!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

The weather was very mild today, and perfect for getting all 4 out for a nice walk. I think they really loved exploring. We usually do a couple walks a day with only two chi's at a time, but tonight we took all 4. 
I also got some good shots of two beautiful butterflies💕.
And Ava is wearing her Toni Mari dress. This is her first time wearing it and she was sweet enough to do a mini photo shoot with me. Happy Thursday!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, what pretty butterflies ! And, Ava looks so beautiful in her Toni Mari dress . love the collar and doggie tag too and love the fabuleashes . Usually, Peter and I take 3 dogs at a time but we've never taken all 4 . I may try that sometime though.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, what pretty butterflies ! And, Ava looks so beautiful in her Toni Mari dress . love the collar and doggie tag too and love the fabuleashes . Usually, Peter and I take 3 dogs at a time but we've never taken all 4 . I may try that sometime though.



Hi Elaina! Thanks. I was very surprised at how close I was able to get to those butterflies while taking a pic. They were so beautiful!
I love the Toni Mari dress! I'll have to get a pic of Brax in the purple one. I was on Bloomingtails and I'm debating getting Kendall the cow print. They are doing a 25% off sale. I wouldn't mind all of the girls having one by this make. 
I love the fabuleashes. I just ordered another on eBay for Kendall. So now I'll have 4 instead of 3. 
It was much easier than I thought it'd be walking 4. I had Ava and Brax and bf had Kendall and Bailey.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Beautiful! Love Ava's dress!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Cute pictures, it sounds like they had a fun walk. And I love your leashes. I bet these cuties must get a lot of attention on walks when it's the 4 of them together.  Sometimes I feel like a touristic attraction here just for having two. :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Beautiful! Love Ava's dress!



Thanks so much my dear!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Great butterfly pictures. Looks like everyone had a nice walk.

Love the Toni Mari tank dress on Ava. Did you do a custom fit for her or go with a standard size? I just got Carolina's yesterday after almost a 2 month wait. I haven't tried it on her yet, but looks like the fit will be fine. She's usually the standard xs in Toni Mari.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Great butterfly pictures. Looks like everyone had a nice walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Toni Mari tank dress on Ava. Did you do a custom fit for her or go with a standard size? I just got Carolina's yesterday after almost a 2 month wait. I haven't tried it on her yet, but looks like the fit will be fine. She's usually the standard xs in Toni Mari.



Thanks Michele! I think I have a newfound love for butterflies now. They are so beautiful 💕
I went the standard xs for Ava. The fit is great. I actually didn't know the designer custom makes these. If I were to order another, I'd have her make the neck bigger. Otherwise it's perfect. I'd love to see pics of Carolina in hers. Brax has one too, I'll have to get pics.

Also the Hip doggie order shipped. I'll pm you with details/info on the cherry dress once it's here.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Cute pictures, it sounds like they had a fun walk. And I love your leashes. I bet these cuties must get a lot of attention on walks when it's the 4 of them together.  Sometimes I feel like a touristic attraction here just for having two. :laughing5:



Thanks Camille! We always have the greatest time with this crew. This is my fave thing about summer...getting the puppies out for some quality time and exploring 😊.
Lol I agree on the 'tourist attraction' thing, I feel that way even when only taking one chi with me. But I think chi's in general have a way of drawing people near. Cause when we are downtown Naperville with the dogs, there's usually loads of other breeds ( small and large) but somehow my chi's tend to capture attention in a more dynamic way.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like you have had a nice walk 
That last photo of Ava is amazing! She is like a little model the camera loves her x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Looks like you have had a nice walk
> That last photo of Ava is amazing! She is like a little model the camera loves her x



Thanks so much Jessica! We do enjoy our walks. Miss Ava has become a natural at modeling 😊😊💕


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Cute pictures....the colors are so beautiful on the butterflies! The kids look happy that they are out together. Love the new dress on Ava...she is quite the young lady now.
I always take all three of mine together, I guess I have gotten used to it. It does attract tons of attention though, you are absolutely right!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Cute pictures....the colors are so beautiful on the butterflies! The kids look happy that they are out together. Love the new dress on Ava...she is quite the young lady now.
> 
> I always take all three of mine together, I guess I have gotten used to it. It does attract tons of attention though, you are absolutely right!



Thanks so much Deb! I hadn't seen butterflies in so long. But there is so much nature in the area I live in now. I've become much more of an outdoor person than I ever used to be. 

Thanks so much! It's happy and sad when they grow up. The biggest change I've seen is her fur. It's gotten much longer 😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> oh, what pretty butterflies ! And, Ava looks so beautiful in her Toni Mari dress . love the collar and doggie tag too and love the fabuleashes . Usually, Peter and I take 3 dogs at a time but we've never taken all 4 . I may try that sometime though.



Have you decided if you're ordering from the latest DC sale? I'm still kinda torn at whether I will or not, I'm really trying to wait for those new Pariero things.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Camille! We always have the greatest time with this crew. This is my fave thing about summer...getting the puppies out for some quality time and exploring 😊.
> Lol I agree on the 'tourist attraction' thing, I feel that way even when only taking one chi with me. But I think chi's in general have a way of drawing people near. Cause when we are downtown Naperville with the dogs, there's usually loads of other breeds ( small and large) but somehow my chi's tend to capture attention in a more dynamic way.


Yeah definitely! I've noticed that too when I'm out with the dogs. There are usually dogs of other breeds around, but chis get by far most (if not all) of the attention. And I can see why, chis are just too cute.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Have you decided if you're ordering from the latest DC sale? I'm still kinda torn at whether I will or not, I'm really trying to wait for those new Pariero things.


so far, I don't think i'm going to order from the DC sale, but I could change my mind ... i'm def. not ordering anything from the new WL collection. I kind of want a couple new SL harnesses for my girls. I messaged Melissa to add those step in harnesses with the daisys but I guess she didn't get my message yet . 

I keep trying to track my hip doggie order and it doesn't track . i'm so anxious to receive them ... 

and I really love the 2 LD tanks that are coming soon that they showed on FB. did you see those ? i'll def put an order in when they are available.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> so far, I don't think i'm going to order from the DC sale, but I could change my mind ... i'm def. not ordering anything from the new WL collection. I kind of want a couple new SL harnesses for my girls. I messaged Melissa to add those step in harnesses with the daisys but I guess she didn't get my message yet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I deleted the email with ️my Hautelook tracking, and now I don't remember which day it shipped. I'm also surprised that the second Hautelook order didn't ship right after. 
I skipped this DC sale too. I do really like the new Wooflink collection though. But I really want the latest LD stuff, and maybe the smile LD tank when it comes out. One I'm really waiting for is the new Pariero, cause I want all of the new Pariero. I'm Hoping that'll come out soon, like this week lol 

How was your weekend? I hope you and Peter had a blast. I ate too much :-(, and saw fire works at U.S. Cellular field in Chicago and went to Eyes in the Sky in Lisle and had funnel cake 😋😋😋and saw fire works there too.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think I deleted the email with ️my Hautelook tracking, and now I don't remember which day it shipped. I'm also surprised that the second Hautelook order didn't ship right after.
> I skipped this DC sale too. I do really like the new Wooflink collection though. But I really want the latest LD stuff, and maybe the smile LD tank when it comes out. One I'm really waiting for is the new Pariero, cause I want all of the new Pariero. I'm Hoping that'll come out soon, like this week lol
> 
> How was your weekend? I hope you and Peter had a blast. I ate too much :-(, and saw fire works at U.S. Cellular field in Chicago and went to Eyes in the Sky in Lisle and had funnel cake &#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;&#55357;&#56843;and saw fire works there too.


I ended up calling Hautlook cause I was so frustrated with not being able to track the package and it said it shipped on July 2. turns out, that the link was tracking on USPS , and its really supposed to track on UPS. it will be delivered USPS, but will be coming most of the way UPS. lol. it says expected delivery is Thursday. and the other package did ship... I just forgot I used the 2nd email so I didn't check on that email account. 

I think the July 4 sale ends tomorrow ( I think ). and I got a message back from Melissa about those SL daisy harnesses and she did list them for me. so, I think I will order one for Minnie and one for Tootsie. I know I wont order any of the new WL but I could be tempted into the new LD . . 

I am also most excited about the new Pariero. I cant wait to get the Paris tanks and the Camellia tanks and the cute bear tanks !!! 

Peter and I had a nice July 4. the fireworks display was great and the patriotic concert was nice too. we had sausage , pepper and onion sandwiches and then fried doe for desert . it was soooo good. haha we ate too much too. funnel cakes sound good too. I think they are similar to fried doe, right ?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Meoshia, your walking pcs are always so lovely and this time you added butterflies! I do as you do and walk in groups rather than all at once. Ava looks picture perfect as always.  It looks like you all had fun. 

Elaine, I have to ask. What is friend doe?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Elaine, I have to ask. What is friend doe?[/QUOTE]

Fried doe !!! it is delicious. do you have donuts ? its like a big plain flat donut ( without the hole in it ) that's served hot and you put your own sugar on it... either cinnamon sugar , or powdered sugar. they usually sell them at fairs, carnivals, amusement parkes, ect .... they also sell them at the Beach. there is a stand that just sells fried doe and there are so many different toppings you can get on them there. like all different kinds of fruit topping to choose from and many other toppings.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh yum! That sounds amazing.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I ended up calling Hautlook cause I was so frustrated with not being able to track the package and it said it shipped on July 2. turns out, that the link was tracking on USPS , and its really supposed to track on UPS. it will be delivered USPS, but will be coming most of the way UPS. lol. it says expected delivery is Thursday. and the other package did ship... I just forgot I used the 2nd email so I didn't check on that email account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I get my Hautelook on Thursday too, and that my other package shipped. I haven't heard anything about it. 

I'm glad you and Peter had a great weekend. I'll be spending this weekend eating healthy and getting rid of the bloat! Lol

I've been checking for that new Pariero but so far nothing. But my Parieto package did ship. I'm excited!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Meoshia, your walking pcs are always so lovely and this time you added butterflies! I do as you do and walk in groups rather than all at once. Ava looks picture perfect as always.  It looks like you all had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine, I have to ask. What is friend doe?



Thanks so much my dear! We've had so much funny with the pups lately. Those butterflies were soooo pretty. I wish they'd come back to my porch lol 

Ava sends you puppy kisses 🐶😘


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Meoshia, your walking pcs are always so lovely and this time you added butterflies! I do as you do and walk in groups rather than all at once. Ava looks picture perfect as always.  It looks like you all had fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine, I have to ask. What is friend doe?



Thanks so much my dear! We've had so much funny with the pups lately. Those butterflies were soooo pretty. I wish they'd come back to my porch lol 

Ava sends you puppy kisses 🐶😘


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I hope I get my Hautelook on Thursday too, and that my other package shipped. I haven't heard anything about it.
> 
> I'm glad you and Peter had a great weekend. I'll be spending this weekend eating healthy and getting rid of the bloat! Lol
> 
> I've been checking for that new Pariero but so far nothing. But my Parieto package did ship. I'm excited!


 i was surprised i got my Hautelook today !!! both packages !!! so far i tried the xxs blue flowered one on Ellie and i love it and its a perfect fit. 

i ordered xs for Minnie and i think they are a bit too snug but she's still comfy in them . i think she really is inbetween sizes between xs and s but i have 2 HD things here ( the blue butterfly dress and the cupcake tank that fit her perfect and are xs ) . 

also i was surprised that the 2 cupcake tanks i ordered ( one for Toots and one for Ellie ) were the hot pink color , not the light pink. i tried Tootsies on in M and it fits her but there's something strange about the fit... i think its the armholes , they are too small or something weird like that . 

oh, well... most of the things i didn't try on yet but i have a feeling i will be most happy with everything i got for Ellie and not as happy with what i got for Minnie and Toots. good thing most of what i ordered was for Ellie and just a couple for Minnie and Toots.

Melissa fixed the code Patriotic, so it works now until tonight. did you see the new LD dresses and tanks ? i love them all !!! i will prob. put an order in tonight for 2 SL step in harnesses and a few LD things


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i was surprised i got my Hautelook today !!! both packages !!! so far i tried the xxs blue flowered one on Ellie and i love it and its a perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My packages came too. I don't know which ones though. Bf texted me that they came earlier. I'll see o be I'm home from work in 10 min. 
Sounds like xs will be too big for Ava but might fit Brax. Which is okay, cause Ava has lots of clothes. Ava seems to be in between xxs and xs in Hop doggie. I think she's only a quarter inch or so longer than Ellie, which makes her just miss out on xxs. 
I just saw the new LD, it's cute stuff. I can probably wait to order though. I'm glad you told me the code, cause I think I deleted it. It's good to have it in case I change my mind. If I order any LD right now it'll only be a small order. Just for Ava.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> My packages came too. I don't know which ones though. Bf texted me that they came earlier. I'll see o be I'm home from work in 10 min.
> Sounds like xs will be too big for Ava but might fit Brax. Which is okay, cause Ava has lots of clothes. Ava seems to be in between xxs and xs in Hop doggie. I think she's only a quarter inch or so longer than Ellie, which makes her just miss out on xxs.
> I just saw the new LD, it's cute stuff. I can probably wait to order though. I'm glad you told me the code, cause I think I deleted it. It's good to have it in case I change my mind. If I order any LD right now it'll only be a small order. Just for Ava.


I just put a DC order in. I got 2 SL step in harnesses . one for Minnie and one for Toots. and, I got Ellie the wild berry dress and Tootsie the wild berry tank. and that is it for now. i'll see if I like the fit of the wild berry dress on Ellie and will get the bunny one if I do. 

I noticed something else i'm not happy about with the HD order... I took a look at the cherry dress I ordered for Tootsie. its the same style one as the cute little one I have for Ellie. but, they are using different material. not the nice cotton that they used for Ellies dress. this one is a cheap polyester material . I havnt tried it on Tootsie yet. 

I tried one more of the xxs dresses on Ellie. the blue butterfly dress. its good fit and is cute. i'll try the other 2 things on Ellie tomorrow . orange blossom dress and the hot pink cupcake dress


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just put a DC order in. I got 2 SL step in harnesses . one for Minnie and one for Toots. and, I got Ellie the wild berry dress and Tootsie the wild berry tank. and that is it for now. i'll see if I like the fit of the wild berry dress on Ellie and will get the bunny one if I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg that's just what I was about to tell you :-( I am not a fan of this other material for the cherry dress. It's too slinky. I wish the flower dresses were cotton too. Also xs does not work for Ava. It seems to best fit Brax. And small seems to fit Kendall. 
I am thrilled though, that the xxs Cherry dress is actually a great fit on Ava. The length is perfect. 
I may put a small DC order in. I'll have to take a look and calculate things. 
Hopefully the rest of my Hautelook order will come in this week. My other package was actually a Lavender nouveau bow collar for Kendall. I'll have to try it on her and see how it fits.

Here's Ava in her ice cream tank and new cherry dress


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww. Ava looks so cute in her ice cream dress and her cherry dress !! 
i wonder if there's any way we can return the ones that we are not happy with . i know it says no return but if the item isn't as described... i think that could be a reason for a return... like the hot pink hip cupcake tank... i didn't think i was getting hot pink. i'm really not happy with the way the armholes are . i think they made it wrong. ( the blue one i have i think is made perfect. i think they made things better years ago. and are cutting back with material sometimes . i have noticed that with RRC too ) i didn't try the xxs one on Ellie yet. i tried 2 things on her ( blue rose dress, and blue butter fly dress and they both are cute and fit good ) and before that i was trying LD things on her to try to decide what size dress to get her. i tried an XS and a S . sometimes the XS is too short, but sometimes it isn't . so, i was trying to decide what size to go with in the Wild berry tutu dresss but i went with size S this time . i know it will be roomy but she's only 11 months old , so she will fill out a bit more anyways i'm sure ..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> aww. Ava looks so cute in her ice cream dress and her cherry dress !!
> 
> i wonder if there's any way we can return the ones that we are not happy with . i know it says no return but if the item isn't as described... i think that could be a reason for a return... like the hot pink hip cupcake tank... i didn't think i was getting hot pink. i'm really not happy with the way the armholes are . i think they made it wrong. ( the blue one i have i think is made perfect. i think they made things better years ago. and are cutting back with material sometimes . i have noticed that with RRC too ) i didn't try the xxs one on Ellie yet. i tried 2 things on her ( blue rose dress, and blue butter fly dress and they both are cute and fit good ) and before that i was trying LD things on her to try to decide what size dress to get her. i tried an XS and a S . sometimes the XS is too short, but sometimes it isn't . so, i was trying to decide what size to go with in the Wild berry tutu dresss but i went with size S this time . i know it will be roomy but she's only 11 months old , so she will fill out a bit more anyways i'm sure ..



That stinks that those tops are hot pink and not light pink like we thought we were getting. They definitely mislead us in that. As they did display a picture of the light pink color. I don't even have mine yet, I wonder if the armholes on mine will be the same? I guess I'll see tomorrow hopefully. 
LD suzing has been weird in their latest things. Some of the last small dresses I ordered Ava have been too roomy. It's can be really tough to tell which things will fit and which things won't. 
Did you order your LD with your SL? Cause I wonder if your SL can hold up the shipment of your LD things. Unless Melissa does the partial shipment til your SL comes in. Cause SL takes forever.

*The new Pariero must be coming soon. Looks like they made a few openings for some new things.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> That stinks that those tops are hot pink and not light pink like we thought we were getting. They definitely mislead us in that. As they did display a picture of the light pink color. I don't even have mine yet, I wonder if the armholes on mine will be the same? I guess I'll see tomorrow hopefully.
> LD suzing has been weird in their latest things. Some of the last small dresses I ordered Ava have been too roomy. It's can be really tough to tell which things will fit and which things won't.
> Did you order your LD with your SL? Cause I wonder if your SL can hold up the shipment of your LD things. Unless Melissa does the partial shipment til your SL comes in. Cause SL takes forever.
> 
> *The new Pariero must be coming soon. Looks like they made a few openings for some new things.


I may try to call and complain to Hautelook tomorrow. today will be kinda a busy day , so tomorrow will be better. 
I did try on the orange blossom dress on Ellie and am happy with that. so, i'm happy with 3 things I got for Ellie so far. I havnt tried on the hot pink cupcake dress on her yet but i'm not crazy about that color in person :-(. so, I will see if I get anywhere on the phone with them tomorrow. 

yes... I ordered 2 LD and 2 SL all together in one order. I know the SL takes a long time but in the past Melissa has always sent my other things out separate. 

I saw that with the openings on the Pariero site ! I hope its the 3 things we were talking about that we both loved ( the other bear tank/dress, the one with the 3 bows, and the one with the pretty lace ruffles on the bottom and the eyelet bow )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

looks like a nice walk


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> looks like a nice walk



Thanks so much Christie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I may try to call and complain to Hautelook tomorrow. today will be kinda a busy day , so tomorrow will be better.
> 
> I did try on the orange blossom dress on Ellie and am happy with that. so, i'm happy with 3 things I got for Ellie so far. I havnt tried on the hot pink cupcake dress on her yet but i'm not crazy about that color in person :-(. so, I will see if I get anywhere on the phone with them tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Let me know how things go if you call Hautelook. I didn't get my second order yet. Maybe it'll be here tomorrow. I need to track my Pariero order, I'm hoping that's here tomorrow too. 
I was a good girl and didn't order from DC. I'll try and wait til the next sale. I'm just excited for the new Pariero things, I'm ready to order already! Lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Let me know how things go if you call Hautelook. I didn't get my second order yet. Maybe it'll be here tomorrow. I need to track my Pariero order, I'm hoping that's here tomorrow too.
> I was a good girl and didn't order from DC. I'll try and wait til the next sale. I'm just excited for the new Pariero things, I'm ready to order already! Lol


i just explained about my call to Hautelook on my thread with Ellie playfighting , stretching and sleeping . 

how do you like all the other things from this order ? i know i saw the very cherry dress on Ava... are you happy with the other things ? 

i didn't get tracking on my Pariero order . i cant wait to get it too !!! i think i am most excited about Pariero things in general . for the past 2 WL collections , i havnt bought anything and i am happy about that. only the sup tank from the older collection. 

me too !!! def. ready to order those 3 Pariero things we both love 

( only thing to decide is to take a chance on waiting till they mark them down and risk them running out , or order right away to be sure to get them )


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> i just explained about my call to Hautelook on my thread with Ellie playfighting , stretching and sleeping .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi elaina! The other things fit my other dogs great. One of the tees was a pink tee with a skull on it in size small, it's a little snug on Kendall but she can get away with it. Bailey got 2 tees, and those fit fine also. Although I love the blue flower dresses, I do wish they were the same material as those other cherry dresses we have. Otherwise I'm fine with them,. 
I need my other order though cause I'll call just like you did, if I'm disappointed in the new items. I can't recall if in that second order if I ordered an orange blossom dress? Do you remember.?
I'm surprised I haven't ordered any of the latest collections from LD or WL lol. I'm sure I'll eventually get around to it. I'm starting to give myself a reality check on how much I d been spending. And I'm trying to slow down. But it is hard! BF may be purchasing this next round. 
Plus I'm finding that I'm more interested in Pariero.
Yes I'm with you there, I may not wait for a sale on the new Pariero things. Just wish they'd list them already lol. I'm happy with how quick we get our orders from Pariero once we put them in.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi elaina! The other things fit my other dogs great. One of the tees was a pink tee with a skull on it in size small, it's a little snug on Kendall but she can get away with it. Bailey got 2 tees, and those fit fine also. Although I love the blue flower dresses, I do wish they were the same material as those other cherry dresses we have. Otherwise I'm fine with them,.
> I need my other order though cause I'll call just like you did, if I'm disappointed in the new items. I can't recall if in that second order if I ordered an orange blossom dress? Do you remember.?
> I'm surprised I haven't ordered any of the latest collections from LD or WL lol. I'm sure I'll eventually get around to it. I'm starting to give myself a reality check on how much I d been spending. And I'm trying to slow down. But it is hard! BF may be purchasing this next round.
> Plus I'm finding that I'm more interested in Pariero.
> Yes I'm with you there, I may not wait for a sale on the new Pariero things. Just wish they'd list them already lol. I'm happy with how quick we get our orders from Pariero once we put them in.


i'm pretty sure you did order an orange blossom dress. and I think you ordered a cupcake tank too ? not sure what else you ordered ... 
I only ordered 2 LD things. ( tutu dress for Ellie in wild berries , and tank for Tootsie in wildberries ). OH, Peter has no idea what I spend on dog clothes. he would be shocked . i'll never tell him though  . 

same here... some Pariero is just impossible to resist. yes, I agree. the Pariero does come quickly once they charge the card. i'm sure we will get our new orders in the next day or two...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Did you get your Pariero order? I got mine yesterday and I absolutely love everything. The three small things that I got Brax are roomy on her, but they don't look ridiculous. I think I'll put both girls in the bear tanks today and take pics.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you get your Pariero order? I got mine yesterday and I absolutely love everything. The three small things that I got Brax are roomy on her, but they don't look ridiculous. I think I'll put both girls in the bear tanks today and take pics.


yes, I got mine too , and same here... I love everything . ( I didn't get the bear tanks for Minnie and for Tootsie yet though, but I knew I wouldn't be getting those yet. they had already sent out the order when I told them to add size S and size M . so , they will be coming the next time they get a shipment from Japan ). I love the little bear tank, the paris tank, and the camellia tanks !!! I will post some pics probably tomorrow 

did you get your other Hip doggie things yet ? and what do you think ? I am waiting for them to send me a return shipping lable. I don't have a printer, so its easier for me to just wait to receive it in the mail to return all but the 3 cute little dresses


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> yes, I got mine too , and same here... I love everything . ( I didn't get the bear tanks for Minnie and for Tootsie yet though, but I knew I wouldn't be getting those yet. they had already sent out the order when I told them to add size S and size M . so , they will be coming the next time they get a shipment from Japan ). I love the little bear tank, the paris tank, and the camellia tanks !!! I will post some pics probably tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> did you get your other Hip doggie things yet ? and what do you think ? I am waiting for them to send me a return shipping lable. I don't have a printer, so its easier for me to just wait to receive it in the mail to return all but the 3 cute little dresses



Glad you like everything. Which color does Ellie have in the bear tank? I love the bear tanks. They are wayyy too cute. I got one pink s and one yellow ss. Ana Brax looks so pretty in the mint Camelia. I cannot figure out the password for the gmail Hautelook. The one I have written down doesn't seem to work. And I have no clue what happened with that order. I need to call. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. I tried checking the gmail for confurmation mail for the initial order and I don't even see that. So I'm confused.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Glad you like everything. Which color does Ellie have in the bear tank? I love the bear tanks. They are wayyy too cute. I got one pink s and one yellow ss. Ana Brax looks so pretty in the mint Camelia. I cannot figure out the password for the gmail Hautelook. The one I have written down doesn't seem to work. And I have no clue what happened with that order. I need to call. Just haven't gotten around to it yet. I tried checking the gmail for confurmation mail for the initial order and I don't even see that. So I'm confused.


I got Ellie the pink bear tank. ( it was my only choice, they had sold out of the yellow ones in her size and I think I got the last pink one in her size cause now they are completely sold out in her size ). on the way is one for Minnie and one for Tootsie. not sure yet which colors they are sending me. I am hoping one in yellow and one in pink. I walk Minnie and Tootsie together most often and I love it when they are in matching tops but different colors 

yes, I would def. call Hautelook and im sure they can look up your order. I got Minnie the mint Camelia and I love it on her. I got Ellie and Toots the pink Camelia and I love those too. Ellie got the white Paris tank, and Minnie and Toots got the pink. I keep looking to see if they added the new ones we want but still not yet ....


----------

